# Here We Go Again!!



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Star date 11332003 11:21
This area of planet earth is experiencing heavy surface turmoil.High winds 60-70 mph and as I look out the viewing port of my home capsule I see flakes of white stuff flying about.Mostly green spectrum appears to be turning white.Have noticed that vertical shade units are no longer covered,just thier frames are showing.Surface temerature is also dropping,termal protection is in order at this time.All advised to stay under cover until movement with mobile units becomes impaired. At that time move the accumulation with whatever your unit of choice is.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

We are getting the wind portionnow in CT, but they are saying we will only be getting very light isolated flurries. Bring it on, I am strange because I actually look forward to the first measurable snowfall.

Still fairly cool here, not the usual freezing cold.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

My tractor and plow are ready and on standby. Guess the good thing is... all the leaves will finally be off the tree's by the weekend. It's really blowing out there.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That is the good thing. At least the leaves will be down. That way I can make one more round up and put the mow n vac to bed for the season.

I still haven't put the plow on my tractor. I'm toying with buying the blower for it instead>>>>


YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Lots of wind and leaves here in Chicago yesterday. But the wind turned out to be a better leave eraticator than my JD Power Flow Bagger. Blew most of them into the next county so part of my yard is now clean as a whistle. Unfortunately this type of wind usually turns the white stuff into nicely peaked walls in the middle of my driveway. Still too soon to think about that - too many leaves still on the oak trees in back.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*I hear ya Captain Slipshod!*

Beam us up Scottie!


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Still blowin pretty good here in the northeast at almost noontime.
RJJ


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Seems to be lightening up as far as the wind is concerned, Really sunny, but cold as hell outside.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here is the view from inside*

My Pick-up this morning after one wiper pass. Wipers were left on and when I turned the key they wiped.We had snow then freezing rain.Made for real crusty conditions.The roads were slick even my dump truck wanted to dance with the trailer on it loaded with utility poles.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

*Finally Snowthrower got a workout*

Had 5"-6" of wet packy snow yesterday so finally gave the JD snowthrower so work. Snow plugged the chute a couple of times it was so sticky but still save a lot of time and effort. I also used the blower as a plow to push accumulated snow off the driveway. Still, it saved a lot of time and muscle over the alternative.eace:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Here is the view from inside*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *My Pick-up this morning after one wiper pass. Wipers were left on and when I turned the key they wiped.We had snow then freezing rain.Made for real crusty conditions.The roads were slick even my dump truck wanted to dance with the trailer on it loaded with utility poles. *


I also got some snow and ice. About 1/4 inch of ice, 1 1/2 inches of snow, THEN about 1 1/2 of ice on top. 


Is it summer yet?????????


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*At Last*

I moved snow for the first time all season today.Maybe 6"I had everybody done in 2 hours.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Star date 11332003 11:29 UPDATE

This area of planet Earth is experiencing temperatures in the moderate scale suitable for nearly all human activity. The warming fire star is delivering nearly ideal comfort readings according to the thermal sensory organs. Mission pack updated and execution of geo-terra land activites such as fishing & gardening can commence without delay. All units advised to move around and enjoy the warm and sunny day without due reservation nor caution. Commander Andy has retreated to the R&R chamber for his ROYAL FLUSH treatment.

  

Andy


----------

